# Brake booster hose replacement



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a quick question about replacing the boost/vac host that runs to the brake booster on my 01 TT (180HP, AWP Engine). I bought some boost/vac host from Silicone Intakes, which I've heard to be a decent maker of such things. (This is what I actually bought, note a few different sizes included: http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=309&osCsid=f27af7007deeebeb0af8467c6b59ac77)

The reason I'm asking is that the end of the brake booster hose is a bit stretched out (at the booster end), so its staying on at the moment but isn't terribly secure. The boost hose that runs to the booster, from the manifold area, is extra stiff, I'd almost refer to it as a hard line. Anyone have any experience replacing this with aftermarket boost hose, or just thoughts on the subject?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cal330ci (Dec 22, 2007)

I have changed a few vacuum hoese and the hard lines with Silicone aftermarket units and had no problem at all. It actually made things easier because the silicone hoses are now all flexable and I run an aftermarket intake, intercooler, intake tract etc... so I could run the hoses as I needed instead of trying to reroute the hard lines


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

The correct way to replace the booster's vacuum line is to find a line that is similar in internal diameter and one that will not collapse due to the vacuum. That is really the only main design criteria in the first place :thumbup:

Also, it helps to be gasoline resistent because it is not uncommon to have vapor settle in the line once you turn your car off.


----------



## Cal330ci (Dec 22, 2007)

Silicone is heat, oil and gasoline resistent. All new vacuum hoses should not fail under maximum vacuum no matter what the diameter but do swell a bit under higher boost levels. Usually the hard lines are in a spot that are subject to chaffing or high wear so they do not fail prematurely like a rubber hose can


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

That hose in that big of a diameter will collapse no doubt under full vac. The only reason reagular vac. lines dont is because there walls are so thick. You need to replace with some line that has reinforced walls. Trust me, broke my line last winter because of the cold and had to try abunch of different hoses.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

^ your probably right. OE line that is still rubber/EPDM is woven with nylon or similar string to support collapsing.


----------

